# AnfängerFrage



## Slaya (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo! 
Ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit Illustrator (Bisher war ich eher im 3D Sektor zu finden) und bin auf ein Problem gestoßen: Wenn ich (wie im Bild zu sehen) eine geschlossene Linie erstelle, ist es mir irgendwie nicht möglich die beiden eingekreisten Punkte zu verbinden!

Kann mir einer erklären wie ich das bewerkstellige!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juni 2006)

Hi klar das geht nicht. Du kannst auch in 3DStudio Max bei einer Bezierkurve nicht einfach einen geschlossenen Pfad mit einem anderen Verbinden, zumindest nicht so wie du das hier möchtest (nur um dir eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu bieten). Wenn du dort eine Linie haben möchtest must du einfach ein neues Objekt (Linie) erstellen.

Gruß


----------

